# Puppy match.



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I took Berlin out in the snowstorm







today for an AKC conformation puppy match. Conformation is not our main goal, but I figured it would be good to get him out and about in a show environment. I really had to laugh when we were trying to gait around the ring. He thought surely we were there to do competative fast heeling! Guess he was trying to tell me that beauty constests were silly and he should have been entered in the obedience match!

Anyway, he got a first place ribbon to put in his scrapbook, and a 6mo. ger. showline female took breed.

We had a good time and that's all that counts.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

that is true always make it fun and congrads on the ribbon


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Congrats!! It was also a GREAT socialization opportunity!!


----------

